# time for a rule change



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Mom's should be immune from catching whatever is going around the house currently. Son has had the flu since sunday with low - mod fevers, on tamiflu now which he totally despises.

Hubby started getting it but made himself a hot toddy and is going to be sweating it out tonight and I've had a headache since about 4 and sore throat starting. Buh bye opening weekend.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Sounds like mom needs a hot toddy! Drink some tea. Sleep when the kiddo sleeps. Rest seems to be the best medicine.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Will keep my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for you!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I still have the headache but no fever or chills. But got this multi cold/flu stuff today and started taking it. But I'm definately not going to be out on Sunday.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Damn, that's a bummer. Get some good rest! But first you've gotta decide if you're going to use rum or whiskey.*
*[/COLOR]* 
*(Go with the rum.) *


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

rum didn't help except to drain whatever energy I had from me.......................... maybe we can just shoot me and hang me on the deer pole?


----------

